# Sorry for your loss my friend



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just a note to let you all know that Skip (SWAMPBUCK10PT) lost his brother Dennis this last week. I've spoken to Skip a couple times since his passing and you can imagine how he's feeling right now. Please, if you know him drop him an email. If you have his phone number please give him a few days or wait till you see him online here before calling. Tomorrow, (Friday) is the funeral. I'll add the link to his obituary and tribute wall if you'd like to leave a comment.

http://www.fassbenderfuneralhome.com/obituaries/Dennis-Wayne-VanBuren?obId=1541684#/celebrationWall


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Prayers Skip! Sorry for You're Loss My Friend!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers sent Skip and family.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Skip. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers to you buddy !!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

In our thoughts and prayers, Skip.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you Don for passing the info.

Skip, my thoughts are with you


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your family Skip.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Kim and I are sorry for your great loss Skip. Our prayers to you and family.

awprint:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers from the Mile High for you and your family Skip!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Skip


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Skip really sorry to hear this

our thoughts and prayers go out to you and yours


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys for all your Thoughts and Prayers--MUCH APPRECIATED----Its been a tough week--My Older sister flies back to Victorville Ca wed morning and my niece left for Ga this afternoon-----Again thanks a Bunch and Don thanks for letting the Guys Know----------------skip&sharon*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You are welcome Skip. Let me know if I can do anything for you.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Sorry for your loss Skip.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, Skip.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Its been a rough 2 weeks and I'd like to thanks you all again for your prayers,thoughts,and support during this difficult time--I and the Family Appreciate you all-----------------Skip VanBuren and Family*


----------

